# ممكن مساعدة عن الهندرة



## فتى الهفوف (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو ممن يهتمون بموضوعات الهندسة وكذلك الجودة أن يساعدوني في الحصول على نموذج إعادة هيكلة العمليات الإدارية( نموذج للهندرة ) لأي مؤسسة فعلية أم وهمية وسوف أدعي لهم وأتصدق للفقراء والمحتاجين عنهم 
هذا والله يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## عندليب العاني (12 أكتوبر 2006)

كم أتمنى مساعدتك .. ولكن ما باليد حيلة ..


----------



## mohamed1427 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

) تشكيل مجموعة سياسة الهندرة المطلوبة

2) تحديد مسؤولي العمليات الإدارية وبناء فريق مشروع الهندرة

3) مراقبة وتقييم العملية الجديدة للتأكد من كفائتها


----------



## mohamed1427 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو التواصل اكثر


----------

